# Change of doctor



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

I had a couple of health problems while on hols a month ago and on 
returning home my wife contacted g.p. for apointment for a check up.
By now the problems had gone.
She was asked by the receptionist 1) what was i being treated for. and 2 )what i was suffering from, and 3)when did i last visit the doctor.
The answer to the first two questions was nothing
and to the third 8 years ago. ( suspected heart attack)
Oh there is no need for him to see doctor was the reply.
Ten days later and new doctor and being treated for high blood pressure.

Prevention must be cheaper than the cure 


Dave P


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

Its a well known fact that regardless of education and experience, G.P. receptionists are better qualified to decide who needs to see a G.P. than the G.P. themsleves.

I s'pose their job, technically is to decide urgency, non urgency and no need to have a Doctors appointment, trouble is, its inevitiable they become very zealous in the application of their duties. 

That was very PC, but in reality, a G.P. receptionist would be the bet sort of warder in a prison.....nothing gets past without a fight.


Good that you excercised your rights and changed. I would have too.


----------



## aultymer (Jun 20, 2006)

> Oh there is no need for him to see doctor was the reply


Contrary to widely held beliefs, receptionists cannot stop you seeing a Doctor. 
They are clerkesses without power who write down what Doctors and patients tell them. The rest of their job is as filling clerks. If you are unwell you politely say you want to see a Doctor and do not have to give any other information than that needed to identify yourself, ie name and DOB.

What is wrong with you is between you and the Doctor.
If you get stuck just ask to speak to the practice manager, if still stuck ask to speak to the managing partner ( who should be one of the GPs).


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

Practice manager at my surgury was expelled from the Waffen SS, aparently her attitude was giving them a bad name. :wink: :wink: :wink:


----------

